

Lawsuit Against Google and Waze for Allegedly Copying Competitor’s Database - CurtHagenlocher
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150901006209/en/Kronenberger-Rosenfeld-Files-Lawsuit-Google-Waze-Allegedly

======
anseljh
Here's the Complaint (PDF):
[https://ia801503.us.archive.org/11/items/gov.uscourts.cand.2...](https://ia801503.us.archive.org/11/items/gov.uscourts.cand.290737/gov.uscourts.cand.290737.1.0.pdf)

